# Common and too often repeated questions



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Some random, probably common and newbie questions....

Can a dog be too old to train to be a hunting dog?

How can you tell if a dog has the desire or personality for it?

I hear field training can be tough on a dog mentally or emotionally... Is that just some training methods...?

I ask because we have a 2 year old foster at home. I admit we are considering possibly adopting... (mainly my hubby) he's an awesome dog though!

He is high energy, smart, awesome. Anyway, I was just thinking if by chance we did adopt... He'd enjoy agility or field.... Our other golden Rem loves therapy work so thats what we are prusuing with him...

My husband always said eventually when we got another golden we would get one for field cause he loves hunting... But now he is falling for our foster anyway (;

(My hesitations come from things like my master's program starting, us wanting kids within the next 5 years, and all, but anyway that isn't here nor there at the moment)

The situation just got me thinking and I don't trust anyone better than my forum members 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

you can certainly start at any age. I would get the obedience basics in first. With Darcy we started about 6 weeks after we adopted her, throwing in some small retrieves before then. 
Do you know of any training place, club in your area? Once that he knows to trust you, once that he was properly introduced to gun noise and some small backyard retrieves I would take him there, or maybe just go and see for yourself and get training ideas. Volunteer to help and learn at the same time.
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I think there are lots of older dogs on here that have trained over the age of 2. My Reilly started at 4. He loves it. You have to decide how far you want to go. Reilly has severe elbow dysplasia, mild hip dysplasia, and blind in his left eye. You wouldn't know if you saw him chasing a bird! He is limping and sore after a few birds. Sometimes I have him on Tramadol for a few days afterwards. But you don't have to ask him twice to go! So have fun enjoy the outdoors with your dog.

As for determining if your dog as the desire and personality, do you have any retriever clubs in your area? You could meet up with them and try him on some retrieves with a bumper. Then see how he is with a bird. That will determine your course of training. Every dog is different. Get some opinions from the members. The world is your oyster.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, we have some training facilities a couple hours away. I don't think he's ever been in the water before us honestly (chained to a tree) but he doesn't mind the water from what we seen today. Now, as far as chasing a ball..... he will do it all day lol. Literally, he can be exhausted and hear that ball hit the ground and he's up and running. 
That's just the energy he has for it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not an expert but will take a stab at some of your questions:

Can a dog be too old to train to be a hunting dog?
No - my first started at 4, he got as far as one SH leg, WCX, and was my pheasant hunting partner for many years - however - he had lots of natural desire and some talent

How can you tell if a dog has the desire or personality for it?
At puppy aptitude testing, they throw things and see if the puppy wants to go get it and bring it back.
You can try giving or tossing a wing (if you can get a pheasant or duck wing, I got some online when I started) and see if there's any interest. 
Some other ideas I would think would be indicative: try throwing things and see if there's a natural focus of watching the object and wanting to run out and get it and bring it back, likes to pick things up and carry them around, you observe some "prey drive" liking to watch and try to catch birds or small animals .. I think.
Also do you have any idea of the dog's pedigree? that could give some clues.

I hear field training can be tough on a dog mentally or emotionally... Is that just some training methods...?
This is just my personal opinion, but I think it's the dog. If the dog has natural desire and talent, you shouldn't have to beat them to get them to do it. If they don't want to do it, have low interest, maybe some who are on the disobedient side might be harder to train. For me personally it's not important enough to me to "make" my dogs do stuff they have no interest or aptitude in, this includes obedience, rally, whatever. 
I'll take them as far as I can but have no desire to pound square pegs into round holes, I get enough work at work!

I'll be interested to see what other answers you get and what you find, hope your foster turns into a match made in heaven be it with your or who else, thanks for fostering!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

If the dog is birdy you should do OK.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Haha.... One reason his family gave him away.... he'd chew through the wire they had him tied up with (yes... to a tree...) and go kill the neighbor's chickens! Haha. Is that birdy? 

But since we've had him, he has a very good "nah uh leave it" and wants to please


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

tine434 said:


> Some random, probably common and newbie questions....
> 
> Can a dog be too old to train to be a hunting dog?


Yes, but...it's not a matter of chronological age. It's a matter of how much dog there is to start with. Usually a good dog can be trained to a useful extent no matter what the age may be. Dogs don't know how old they are.


tine434 said:


> How can you tell if a dog has the desire or personality for it?


By training them. Show them the work, and see how they take to it. That is true of puppies, and dogs of any other age. The only way to know how much dog you have is to train them.


tine434 said:


> I hear field training can be tough on a dog mentally or emotionally... Is that just some training methods...?


That is relative to the training method, but mostly to the trainer. If you are a patient, thoughtful person, it's likely you'll be a patient, thoughtful trainer. With a quality dog, that's a formula for success.


tine434 said:


> I ask because we have a 2 year old foster at home. I admit we are considering possibly adopting... (mainly my hubby) he's an awesome dog though!
> 
> He is high energy, smart, awesome. Anyway, I was just thinking if by chance we did adopt... He'd enjoy agility or field.... Our other golden Rem loves therapy work so thats what we are prusuing with him...
> 
> ...


I'm sure there's a question in there, but I couldn't find it! 

EvanG


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I think the fact that he's killed chicken means he's definitely birdy but if he's killing them he might not have a soft mouth which you'd have to train out of him. You don't want him to destroy the birds. And he might not want to give them back. I think it's definitely possible if you put in the work and he'd probably love it


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

So... we went to petsmart and he seen the birds... Oh boy. Did he go nuts. He was so happy wanting to jump and bit the glass haha..... wowwww. Our boy Rem on thee other hand, could care less. 

I was like... maybe that's the birdy people talk about lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

So he's got some prey drive which is great. So that makes it a bit easier I think. The thing now is to find someone to train with. You can buy some bumpers and throw them. Keep him on a 20' long line so you can reel him back in if he wants to take off with his prize. Some people use a carpet square on the ground so he knows where he's supposed to return to. Practice retrieves and recalls. Have fun with your new pup! Post a photo.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

We have nothing else around here except good hunting trainers haha... Mossy Pond Retrievers, everyone talks amazing about them. 

Well, he's our foster. Even if he never catches a bird in his life, we've decided to try to adopt. Cross fingers.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I think in the long run, it won't really matter if he ever catches a bird.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Yes you're right about never needing to catch a bird. There are things a dog learns with field training they can't get anywhere else. Patience, they have to wait their turn, they have to wait to be sent, etc. Recall, they have to come back, always good to know. Just have a great relationship with your dog in a fun environment is helpful with your dog. So you can keep it to just bumpers and have fun!


----------

